# Unitronic Performance Software for C7/C7.5 S6 and S7



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the C7/C7.5 S6/S7 chassis.

With baseline figures and data collected, Unitronic interprets the data and adjusts the engine control parameters for optimal performance. Research and development of Unitronic’s Performance Software continues with further dyno and track testing, while closely monitoring running conditions through live high-speed data logging tools, and further optimizations are made to ensure maximum performance is achieved, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability; increasing throttle response, and improving overall fuel efficiency*.



Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and is UniConnect+ compatible. Within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.



UniConnect+ is Unitronic’s End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which gives its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) and their Transmission Control Unit (TCU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your performance software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniConnect+ empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.

Unitronic’s Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software are both designed for otherwise complete stock vehicles, requiring no supporting hardware modifications and provides a great entry-level upgrade. Stage 1 is optimized for 91 OCT/95 RON fuel, producing 524 HP/534 lb-ft TQ.



For Clients with access to 93 OCT/98 RON fuel, Stage 1+ takes advantage of higher grade fuel, producing an increase in output to 529 HP/557 lb-ft TQ; a remarkable +92 HP and +97 lb-ft TQ over Unitronic’s recorded stock figures.





Unitronic’s Audi S6 accomplished a 11.40 E.T. @ 120 mph in the ¼ mile, equipped with Unitronic Stage 1+ Performance Software, Stock DSG Software (DL501) using pump gas, OEM street tires and full interior.








*Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 4.0 TFSI include*
• Improved throttle response
• Factory Failsafes Retained
• Engine Temperature Protection (rev limit based on engine coolant temperature)
• Optimized Responsiveness and driveability
• Speed Limiter Removed
• Power delivery perfectly optimized throughout the power band
• Increased fuel economy

*Available Soon*
• Stage 2 Performance Software (Optimized for Unitronic Turbo-Back Exhaust System)
• Unitronic Turbo-Back Exhaust System
• Unitronic Stage 1 and Stage 2 DSG Software (DL501)

*Applications*
C7 Audi S6
C7 Audi S7
C7.5 Audi S6
C7.5 Audi S7

*Subject to ecu box code availability.

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

